# Poppen.de bzw. Libereco Inkasso



## Gast 2012 (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

folgender Sachverhalt und Frage:
Am 29.12.2011 habe ich eine kostenpflichtige Online-Mitgliedschaft bei Poppen.de abgeschlossen, am 04.01.2012 habe ich dieser per Mail widersprochen und der Abbuchung widersprochen. Prompt bekam ich heute Post vom Inkassounternehmen, dieser behauptet es läge kein Widerspruch vor (wie bei vielen anderen Betroffenen auch, wie ich mittlerweile im Inet recherchieren konnte). Ich habe an Poppen.de vorsichtshalber auch am 05.01.2012 noch einen Widerspruch gesendet und dazu auch so eine Art Bearbeitungsnummer bekommen. Auf meinen ersten Widerspruch wurde in der Antwortmail überhaupt nicht eingegangen, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen dass ich sofort den Bertrag bezahlen soll und erst dann meine Mitgliedschaft kündigen kann?!
Na ja lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Da die Firma in Honkong ihre postalische Adresse hinterlegt hat, will ich jetzt nicht unbedingt auch noch per Einschreiben einen Widerspruch senden. Reicht die Mail aus? Sie wurde definitiv erhalten und auch mit einer Bearbeitungsnummer versehen und beantwortet.
Das Inkassobüro stellt sich quer und droht natürlich nach Zahlungserinnerung mit Mahnung und Mahnbescheid.
 Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2012)

dazu gibt es bereits ausführliche Threads unter anderem
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/libereco-rechnung.13068/
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/edit-durch-www-bittepoppen-com.23372/

PS: Mit "Onlinehandel und Zahlung" hat das absolut nichts zu tun sondern
ausschließlich mit "Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet"...


----------



## Gast 2012 (5 Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Links.

Ich habe noch eine Frage hierzu:

Der Betreiber bzw. das Inkassobüro im Auftrag des Betreibers schreibt mir jetzt, ich hätte kein Widerrufsrecht, da die Leistungen der Mitgliedschaft sofort zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.
Das höre ich zum ersten Mal.Gibt es so etwas tatsächlich?
In den AGB´S steht ganz deutlich die normale Widerufsklausel.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2012)

Na dann sende dem Inkassobüro doch die entsprechende Klausel zu um die mal aufzuklären


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2012)

Gast 2012 schrieb:


> Das höre ich zum ersten Mal.Gibt es so etwas tatsächlich?


Das gab es mal bzw war mal strittig. Mit Wirkung zum 04.08.2009 hat der Gesetzgeber den §312 d Abs 3 BGB (endlich) geändert. Weil es so schön war erinnern sich viele Anbieter noch heute an die herrlichen Zeiten und behaupten versehentlich, dass die erstmalige Nutzung das Widerrufsrecht erlöschen lasse.

Hier sind beide Fassungen:
http://www.buzer.de/gesetz/6597/al19716-0.htm


----------



## Gast 2012 (5 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das gab es mal bzw war mal strittig. Mit Wirkung zum 04.08.2009 hat der Gesetzgeber den §312 d Abs 3 BGB (endlich) geändert. Weil es so schön war erinnern sich viele Anbieter noch heute an die herrlichen Zeiten und behaupten versehentlich, dass die erstmalige Nutzung das Widerrufsrecht erlöschen lasse.
> 
> Hier sind beide Fassungen:
> http://www.buzer.de/gesetz/6597/al19716-0.htm


 
Vielen Dank dafür!!
Das hilft mir weiter.

 Ich habe dem Inkassobüro geschrieben, dass ich sehr wohl ein Widerrufsrecht habe und einfach der Dinge harre, die da evtl. noch kommen werden. Ansonsten ärgere ich mich schon genug über meine eigene Blödheit


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2012)

Gern geschehen. 
Wenn wir Dich jetzt noch soweit bekommen,dass Du die Brieffreundschaft mit der Inkassotruppe aufgibst .... Oder glaubst Du den Burschen ist seit Jahren die Änderung entgangen?


----------



## Gast 2012 (6 Januar 2012)

Ja, die Brieffreundschaft habe ich nun auch gestoppt
Ich bin in die "Emotionsfalle" getappt, habe mich so geärgert, dass ich mich tatsächlich auf einen kurzfristigen und völlig sinnlosen Schriftwechsel eingelassen habe.
Nun ja wieder etwas dazu gelernt...


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2012)

Gast 2012 schrieb:


> Ich bin in die "Emotionsfalle" getappt, habe mich so geärgert, dass ich mich tatsächlich auf einen kurzfristigen und völlig sinnlosen Schriftwechsel eingelassen habe.


Für den gesamten Bereich der Abofallenabzocke gilt uneingeschränkt dieser Rat:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2012)

> contact
> ideawise limited
> j*ius
> jxxx lxxxx
> ...


 
Ich sage zu dem Thema nichts, was ich mir selbst ausgedacht habe. Nein, ich suche mir einfach bei Google einen passenden Satz, z.B.


> Es gibt sicherlich für jede Situation und Lebenslage unterschiedliche Tipps, so dass ich mich hier schwer tue eine zufriedenstellende Antwort zu geben.


was heißt eigentlich Xing auf chinesisch?

Grüße nach Shanghai Hong Kong Barcelona!


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2012)

Wieso so auswärtig? Ist da nicht jemand aus Berlin federführend? Zumindest macht eine Berlinerin den Support für D.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2012)

Mensch Meyer, Redu, die Dr...-Brüder kennst Du doch noch, oder?
Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal auf meiner Yacht mit Dir unterhalten, die ich mir von dem Schweigegeld der Dialermafia gekauft habe. Ich habe meinen _Yachtführerschein_ übrigens in _Bielefeld_ gemacht. Verdammt, gleich drei Lügen in einem Posting, aber macht nichts, Google macht eine Wahrheit daraus 

Über die weit gereisten Popper kann man auch in der ZEIT etwas lesen. Echt. Keine vierte Lüge!
http://www.zeit.de/2008/35/C-Shanghai
Wobei... Das in der ZEIT ist vielleicht nicht so ganz die Wahrheit, oder eben leider nur ein Teil der Wahrheit über die "flotten Dre*er"


> Sie kauften leicht einprägsame Internetseiten wie www.konzert.de und optimierten sie obendrein so, dass sie leicht von Suchmaschinen wie Google gefunden werden konnten. Wen sie damit auf ihre Seite gelockt hatten, leiteten sie via Link zu anderen Anbietern weiter – die ihnen dafür ein paar Cent »Vermittlungsgebühr« überwiesen. Bis 2004 war auf diese Weise genug Geld für eine Weltreise zusammengekommen.


Manchmal frage ich mich schon, für was Journalisten eigentlich bezahlt werden. Denn das zu den "einprägsamen Seiten" auch xp-antispy.de gehörte, hätte man durchaus ergoogeln können...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/XP-Antispy-Nach-Umzug-droht-Dialer-Homepage-82965.html

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Weltreise ohne die Dialer nur bis _Paderborn_ geführt hätte. Haha, der nächste Kill-a-ha-ha-Witz. Tja, die Netzwerker finanzieren sich Weltreisen, die Netzwerkfahnder sitzen frustriert zu Hause und trösten sich mit blöden Witzen. Ich sollte mich doch allein vom Titel des Threads zu anderen Sachen inspirieren lassen, oder?

(Die Geldnot eines Studenten hat offenbar den Dr*-Brüdern zu ihrer _trafficpumpe _verholfen. Hihi, der nächste Insiderwitz)


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2012)

Was lernt man daraus? Dass man es zu etwas bringen kann, wenn man immer "hier" schreit, wenn es um etwas geht, das abartig ist oder "eigentlich verboten". Tja, das Internet vergisst nichts. Nur ich vergesse manchmal, was wirklich wichtig ist... Jetzt aber husch ins Bett. Ach ja, die abartig.de hat die Familie D* nicht gekriegt (oder gleich weiter verkauft), jedenfalls war dort 2003/2004 eine Weiterleitung in Verbindung mit einem Dialer, der Inhaber war "dro" und der Dialer kam von "hyro" (account=sor-10283). Dann wurde die Domain bei sedo geparkt, später gab es eine Weiterleitung zu einer - um es aber mal so richtig abartig pleonastisch zu sagen - _ekelhaften Cyberservices-Seite_... Falls jemand mitliest mit mehr Ahnung vom Internet als die "Zeit"...
Jetzt muß ich wieder den Bogen kriegen zu den Bielefeldern. Wo war ich gerade? Abartig? Schockierend? Ekelhaft? Verdorben? Ach ja, Dialer, klar... Hier treffen gleich zwei Leute aufeinander. _Welcome, in der roten Ecke, aus OOOOhssstrriaaaa, der große Dialer-Haaaaaarrry, und hier, in der blauen Ecke, aus Bielefeld, Dschörmenie, der type-in-Guru..._

_2002? Wäre fast ein Thema für den Jubiläumsthread_


----------



## Faires-Inkasso (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo Gast 2012,

da das Unternehmen libereco von uns zertifiziert worden ist, werden wir den Vorgang mit dem Unternehmen besprechen.

Es ist richtig, dass ein Widerspruchsrecht besteht. 

Sobald wir den Vorgang mit dem Unternehmen besprochen haben, werden wir die Ergebnisse auf unserer Webseite faires-inkasso.de veröffentlichen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Faires Inkasso


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2012)

Wer ist "wir"


> werden wir den Vorgang mit dem Unternehmen besprechen.


Sich als unregistrierter Gast "Faires Inkasso" nennen kann jeder ...


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso, niedlich. Und die Weihnachtsgeschenke bringt ein Mann im roten Mantel.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2012)

Zum  Thema poppen.de/libereco gibt es einen längeren Thread
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/libereco-rechnung.13068/page-3#post-166315

warum offenbart sich der "färe Inkassör" nicht dort?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2012)

Faires-Inkasso schrieb:


> von uns zertifiziert


Seid ihr der TÜV oder so was? Gibt es da ein Gutachten, in das man sich öffentlich einlesen kann?


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2012)

Ahso, da war doch mal was mit Musicstar
http://www.web2select.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/111129-pm-libereco-faires-inkasso.pdf


----------



## Faires Inkasso (11 Januar 2012)

@HIPPO
Wir ist die Zertifizierungsstelle von Faires Inkasso. Wie das Projekt funktioniert kann auf unserer Webseite www.faires-inkasso.de nachgelesen werden.

@TELETON
Bei uns werden die Geschenke ganz normal in Strassenkleidung ausgetauscht. Aber als ich klein war kam auch mal ein Mann im roten Mantel. 

@JUPP11
Weil die Vorgänge n diesem Threat aus der Zeit vor der Zertifizierung stammen. Diese erfolgt zum 01.12.2011.

@RÜDIGER KUNZ
Nein, wir sind kein TÜV. Faires Inkass ist eine Verhaltenszertifizierung, d.h. wir prüfen nicht, wie die Akten im Unternehmen weitergereicht werden. Vielmehr versuchen wir Probleme wie das geschilderte zu lösen. 
Ja, es gibt einen Prüfbericht und weitere Informationen auf unserer Seite. Außerdem kann sich jeder Betroffene bei uns melden, wir prüfen dann die Einzelnen beschwerden und berichten über die Ergebnisse der Prüfung.


----------



## Faires Inkasso (11 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Ahso, da war doch mal was mit Musicstar
> http://www.web2select.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/111129-pm-libereco-faires-inkasso.pdf



Danke für den Link


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2012)

Gerne hier ist noch einer
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/0...forderungsschreiben-der-libereco-inkasso-1734


----------



## Faires Inkasso (11 Januar 2012)

In diesem Artikel ist aus meiner Sicht vor allem der letzte Satz wichtig.

"Alle angemahnten Personen hätten mittlerweile ein Entschuldigungsschreiben erhalten, die Forderungen seien für gegenstandslos erklärt worden. Denjenigen Betroffenen, die das Geld bereits überwiesen hatten, sei es zurück erstattet worden. "

Der Vorgang ist bekannt und wir haben Ihn geprüft. Auch die Verbraucherzentralen haben die Entschuldigungsschreiben bestätigt.

Das ist der Weg den wir für ein faires Inkassounternehmen für richtig halten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> Das ist der Weg den wir für ein faires Inkassounternehmen für richtig halten.


...ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen! Ich persönlich bin übrigens kein Gegner von Inkassoaktivitäten, zumal ich sie selbst nutze. Für konstruktive Diskussionen sind wir hier stets aufgeschlossen. Dass ein gewisser Gegenwind erzeugt wird, liegt in der Natur des Geschäftes - bei der Müllabfuhr stinkts ja auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> @TELETON
> Bei uns werden die Geschenke ganz normal in Strassenkleidung ausgetauscht. Aber als ich klein war kam auch mal ein Mann im roten Mantel.


Na dann Frohe Weihnachten!
mahnportal.net/news/story/frohe-weihnachten.html

zum "Vorzeigepartner" von "faires"-inkasso.de:


> Das 2001 gegründete Unternehmen realisiert bereits seit mehreren Jahren erfolgreich den Forderungseinzug für nationale und internationale Webangebote von weltweit agierenden Unternehmen.


Gibt es da ein paar referenzen oder müsste Heiko dann erst ein AVS-System installieren, weil die Kunden von Libereco Angebote haben, bei denen Mädchen, junge Mädchen, etwas zu vorzeigefreudig sind?

Einige erinnern sich:


> OnlineDialer/eConnect: filename eConnect.dll, object name 'eConn class', typically downloaded from libereco.net.





> Sexxx-dialer - dialer affiliate program for adult webmasters - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]
> *...* ). 23.07.2003 June *EBS* and *Libereco* money has been sent to all webmasters
> today. 09.07.2003 *EBS* switched off autodial for Germany. *...*


International war's aber wirklich


> Всех мастеров работающих в матурно - аматеурной нише ждем уже сейчас, я думаю конвертация будет хорошей.
> В ближайщее время мы добавим кучу туров этого платника.
> Внутри платника примерно 30 тысяч фото из коорых 5 тысяч ексклюзива, подключены всевозможные видео плагины.
> Для всех кто работает с нами:
> ...





> Скрипт открывает окна при заходе на страницу, на которой стоит скрипт <script language=javascript>
> window.open('[link entfernt]);self.focus();
> window.open('http://econnect.libereco.net/start.php?li-speed00112 ');self.focus();
> </SCRIPT>


ooops, bieselnde Mädels, die aussehen wie 15? Lieber nicht. Ich dachte nicht, dass diese Scheiße noch online ist.

Faires Inkasso basiert auf Glaubwürdigkeit und Glaubwürdigkeit basiert auf "guten Erfahrungen"

Noch ein "klassisches Zitat"?



> E *C* matto (2:32 PM) :





> hi...are you there? unfortunately i have very bad news...
> E *C* matto (3:10 PM) :
> carriers will not pay...and they charged back turnovers for january and february which we already paid...
> E *C* matto (3:14 PM) :
> switzerland swisscom and our other carrier will not pay because of fraud: autodial


 
und was war da nur mit dieser ominösen IP?
204.177.92.193

Das sorgte sogar bei den Cytainmentkunden im Jagin für Verwirrung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...bin übrigens kein Gegner von Inkassoaktivitäten, zumal ich sie selbst nutze...


Inkasso ist schon ok, Dialer waren auch ok, im Prinzip. Wenn das Prinzip Fairness _ist -_ prima! Aber wenn es "nur" fair heißt? Es gab ja auch _fairdialer_, nicht wahr? Was machen die eigentlich heute für ein Inkasso (Afendis meine ich). Wären die auch Kandidat für "faires-inkasso.de"? Die würden super zu libereco passen...



> Für konstruktive Diskussionen sind wir hier stets aufgeschlossen. Dass ein gewisser Gegenwind erzeugt wird, liegt in der Natur des Geschäftes - bei der Müllabfuhr stinkts ja auch.


Ok, konstruktive Diskussion ist erwünscht? Dann ignoriere mein letztes Posting. Wenn ich "Libereco" lese, kann ich nicht mehr konstruktiv diskutieren. Für mich hiermit EOT.
(edit: ich lese aber gerne weitere Beiträge...


> Das Hauptziel von "Faires Inkasso" ist es, einem fairen und seriös arbeitenden Anbieter von Inkassodienstleitungen die Möglichkeit zu geben, seine vorbildliche Arbeitsweise nachzuweisen und somit sein Ansehen weiter zu verbessern.


Es sind ja schon ganz andere Kaliber "seriös" geworden. Wer weiß das besser als Du, ich - oder F.Th. )


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

@Faires-Inkasso
Welche geschäftlichen Beziehungen sind Ihnen bekannt zwischen der Libereco und musicstar? (ich denke, sie verstehen die Frage richtig, obwohl ich sie aus juristischen Gründen nicht "richtig" fragen kann... Anders gefragt: Wem gehört musicstar und was hat der Gesellschafter evtl. mit anderen Firmen zu tun?)

Ist die Vermutung richtig, die sich aus kostenfreien Abfragen von Handelsregisterinformationen ergibt? Ich sage nur: R.H.G. !
Antworten gerne per PN. Ansonsten investiere ich gerne in die Handelsregisterauszüge. Vor allem in die Gesellschafterauszüge. In die *aller Beteiligter.*

*они поняли.*

Die Frage hat sich erledigt. Musicstar hat 5 Gesellschafter: 35% gehören einer Verwaltungs-GmbH aus Neckarsulm, klar. 20% gehören einer Frau L* aus Dr*, kein Kommentar. 20% gehören einem Herrn M.H. aus München (eine Consultingfirma aus Nymphenburg), bleiben 25% übrig und die gehören den Herren M.B. und R.G. - Seligenstädter Kreisel. (die 20% von Frau L* aus Dreieich könnte man ggf. dazu rechnen via Econe)

Das ist ja an sich nicht überraschend, nur - noch einmal - die Frage: In welcher Beziehung steht dieser (stehen diese) letztgenannten Gesellschafter zur Libereco, insbesondere zu deren GF? Ich erwarte keine Antwort.


----------



## Faires Inkasso (11 Januar 2012)

@Aka-Aka

Ob Afendis ein Zertifikat erhalten könnte? Halte ich nach einer kurzen Recherche für eher schwierig.  

EDIT: Du hast eine PM.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

Da bin ich ganz anderer Ansicht. Aber besprechen Sie das mal mit F.T.
Und grüßen Sie ihn, er hat immer noch viele Freunde in Weißrussland - oder sagen wir mal Belarus


----------



## Faires Inkasso (11 Januar 2012)

Wo sind Sie andere Ansicht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> EDIT: Du hast eine PM.


 das war 'ne Profilnachricht, aber es kam an. Danke.
Evtl. bereden wir das wirklich außerhalb des Forums...


----------



## Faires Inkasso (12 Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt - sehr gerne.


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

Und gibt es schon Ergebnisse der Besprechungen ?

P.S.:Ist die Widerrufsbelehrung in den AGB identisch mit derjenigen die (falls überhaupt) in Textform an den Kunden übermittelt wird? Könnten Sie mir ansonsten den Wortlaut zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Faires Inkasso (20 Januar 2012)

Die Prüfung des Vorgangs ist fast abgeschlossen. Wir gehen davon aus, am Montag weiteres zu dem Vorgang veröffentlichen zu können.

Leider sind anonyme Beschwerden nicht ganz leicht zu prüfen. Daher bitte wir alle, die einen Hinweis haben, sich (zusätzlich) bei uns zu melden, damit wir möglichst viele Informationen zum Vorgang bekommen und diesen  somit sicher prüfen können.


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info.
Eigentlich muß man doch nur fragen, welche Textbausteine werden bei Widerruf
a)innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen
b) danach verschickt.

Falls bei a) wegen Inanspruchnahme der Leistung abgelehnt wird ist dies -bei nicht vollständiger Leistung-immer falsch, da §312 d Abs 3 BGB inzwischen geändert ist.
Falls bei bei b)wegen Verfristung abgelehnt wird ist das auch falsch. Sofern die versandte Widerrufsbelehrung wortgleich mit der aus den AGB ist, liegen mehrere offensichtliche Fehler der Belehrung vor. Eine fehlerhafte Belehrung startet aber die Widerrufsfrist nicht. Dies bedeutet dass alle Kunden von poppen.de solange die beiderseitigen Leistungen nicht vollständig erfüllt sind *jederzeit* widerrufen können.
Etwas anderes ergäbe sich natürlich wenn die tatsächlich verschickte Belehrung nicht identisch mit der Belehrung aus den AGB ist.


----------



## Faires Inkasso (20 Januar 2012)

Das ist nicht eindeutig. Der Nutzer spricht von Widerspruch - d.h. es kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Er meint aber sicher Widerruf - d.h. Vertrag ist Zustande gekommen, aber ich nutze mein Rechts als Verbraucher und möchte aussteigen.

Siehe dazu auch http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_-_Widerruf_-_Kündigung_/_Begriffserläuterung


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

Diese feinsinnigen Unterscheidungen trifft der Kunde nicht. Ist aber auch nicht tragisch, da ja dessen Wille durch Auslegung zu ermitteln ist ohne das am Wortlaut geklebt werden darf. Wenn eindeutig erkennbar ist,dass der Verbraucher den Vertrag nicht gegen sich gelten lassen will ist ein Widerspruch natürlich auch als Widerruf auszulegen (sofern dieser möglich ist). Offensichtlich wurde das auch so verstanden weshalb man mit dem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts nach §312 d Abs alte Fassung konterte.
Tatsächlich können aber ohnehin alle Kunden von Poppen.de, die eine Widerrufsbelehrung identisch zu der aus den AGB bekommen haben, nahezu ewig widerrufen weil die offensichtlich fehlerhafte Belehrung die Frist nicht starten kann.





> § 133
> *Auslegung einer Willenserklärung*
> 
> Bei der Auslegung einer Willenserklärung ist der wirkliche Wille zu erforschen und nicht an dem buchstäblichen Sinne des Ausdrucks zu haften.


----------



## Faires Inkasso (20 Januar 2012)

An welcher Stelle ist die Widerrufsbelehrung von poppen.de fehlerhaft. - Übersehe ich da was??

"Bei kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaften und sofern Du Verbraucher bist, kannst Du Deine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs.

Der Widerruf erfolgt über das auf Poppen.de erreichbare Kontaktformular an unseren Support oder an die im Impressum hinterlegte postalische Adresse, bzw. Faxnummer."


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

Ist das denn die Belehrung die den Leuten übermittelt wird? Oder bekommen die eine weitere Belehrung?
In der obigen (aus den AGB) sind jedenfalls mehrere Fehler drin. Einer hier zum Beispiel:



> §360 BGB
> Abs 1 ...Sie *muss* Folgendes enthalten:.
> 1....
> 2....
> 3. den Namen und die ladungsfähige Anschrift desjenigen, gegenüber dem der Widerruf zu erklären ist....


Der Verweis auf andere Stellen der Unterlagen ist ein klassischer Fehler die volle ladungsfähige Anschrift muß da rein.
Also ist die Belehrung falsch, also wurde bisher bei keinem Kunden die Widerrufsfrist gestartet, alle können noch widerrufen.

Die anderen Fehler kann Poppen mit seinen Anwälten durchgehen, die sollen ja noch was verdienen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2012)

Richtig, die Widerrufsbelehrung bei poppen.de ist gleich aufgrund mehrerer Punkte unwirksam.

Außerdem müsste eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform dauerhaft zugestellt werden. Die Widerrufsbelehrung auf einer Webseite reicht nicht.

Die Angebotswebseite enthält darüber hinaus auch keine Erklärungen über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots. Eine entsprechende Klausel über die Kostenpflicht in den AGB ist daher unwirksam, weil überraschend gem. § 305c BGB.


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...Außerdem müsste eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform dauerhaft zugestellt werden. Die Widerrufsbelehrung auf einer Webseite reicht nicht...


War da nicht mal die Downloadmöglichkeit der AGB und Widerrufsbelehrung als PDF o.ä. auch gültig?
Oder bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander?


----------



## Faires Inkasso (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

als erstes möchte ich mich entschuldigen, dass die Antwort so lange gedauert hat.

Wir haben den Vorgang soweit er liberECO betrifft geprüft. Einen Bericht dazu findet sich auf unserer Webseite unter http://www.faires-inkasso.de/zertifikat/anbieter/libereco-payment-solutions-kg.html?detail=hint


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2012)

Nun, damit dürfte ja wohl alles für sie klar sein. In dem zuvor genannten Bericht steht dann aber abschließend folgendes:



Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> > Ein Widerruf bei einem Zahlungsanbieter ist in der Regel nicht wirksam. Ein wirksamer Widerruf muss beim Anbieter der Leistung erfolgen.


In Sachen poppen.de gibt der Anbieter folgendes Impressum vor:


> Ideawise Limited
> Room 603, Alliance Building
> 130-6 Connaught Road, Central
> Hong Kong
> ...


 
Glauben Sie wirklich, dass man einen Anbieter mit so einem abenteuerlichem Impressum ernst nehmen kann? Ich nicht! Als Zahlungsanbieter macht sich doch ihr Unternehmen die Leistung des "anonymen" Anbieters zu eigen und dürfte somit hilfsweise für deutsche Kunden Ansprechpartner sein. Dass die Ideawise Ltd. physisch gar nicht in Hong Kong ansässig ist, kann vermutet werden.

Allein schon die Steuernummer verrät da Klartext:


> 16/673/13417


 
Was ist eigentlich mit der bisherigen Adresse?Hat da jemand ihrem Kunden den Briefkasten geklaut?


> Ideawise Ltd.
> 4B William Mansion No. 16-18
> MacDonnell Road, Central
> Hong Kong


----------



## Faires Inkasso (26 Januar 2012)

1. Der Webseitenbetreiber ist nicht unser Kunde! Unser Kunde ist liberECO!
2. Ich würde mich rechtlich nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Zahlungsanbieter auch für Widerufe zuständig ist, sondern immer beim Anbieter Widerrufen. 
3. Soweit ich den Vorgang verstanden habe, hat der Anbieter den Erhalt des Widerrufs per Bearbeitungsnummer bestätigt. Somit war der Widerruf nicht das Thema dieses Postings, sondern die Antwort von liberECO. So haben wir den Vorgang verstanden und bearbeitet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> 1. Der Webseitenbetreiber ist nicht unser Kunde! Unser Kunde ist liberECO!


OK, damit sind sie ja, Herr T., als





> *mahnportal Media GmbH*
> Schafgasse 1
> 63225 Langen (Hessen)


lediglich ein Dienstleister für die


> liberECO payment solutions KG
> Heinrich-Hertz-Straße 40
> 40699 Erkrath


Soweit ist das für mich nachvollziehbar. Schwierigkeiten habe ich nur bei der Ernsthaftigkeit in einer Auseinandersetzung mit anonymen Anbieter aus China. Wer sich mir als Endkunde gegenüber unseriös und anonymisiert verhält, kann nicht damit rechnen, dass ich ihn wirklich ernst nehme. Das ist aber ein grundsätzliches Problem, dass wohl kaum hier und mit ihnen geklärt werden kann.


----------



## Faires Inkasso (26 Januar 2012)

Wenn der TÜV ein Dienstleisters des Autofahrers ist, ist das richtig.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wer sich mir als Endkunde gegenüber unseriös und anonymisiert verhält, kann nicht damit rechnen, dass ich ihn wirklich ernst nehme.


...und genau das geht ja schon neben der chinesischen Adresse los und endet nicht mit der Steuernummer los, die ich zuvor erwähnt hatte:


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> > 16/673/13417


Das Bundesamt für Steuern erklärt dazu folgendes:


> Die eingegebene Finanzamtsnummer: 16/6 ist nicht gültig!


Die Länderkennung "16" steht für Thüringen. Wohin also führt der Chinese konkret die über deutsche Kunden erwirtschafteten Steuern ab?

So lange das nicht geklärt ist, sollte kein Kunde bezahlen, denn er würde für meine Begriffe womöglich einen Verstoß nach der Abgabenordnung (Steuerhinterziehung) unterstützen. Sowohl der _liberECO payment solutions KG_ als auch der _mahnportal Media GmbH_ sollte somit auch an der Deanonymisierung des Anbieters gelegen sein, denn die würden im Fall einer Bestätigung des genannten Verdachtes zumindest fahrlässig dem erweiterten Verdacht einer Geldwäschehandlung unterliegen.


----------



## Faires Inkasso (26 Januar 2012)

Die Steuernummer 16/673 sollte man vielleicht mal googeln, bevor man über Geldwäsche fabuliert. Dann kennt man auch das zuständige Finanzamt. Ein Anruf dort und es wird Dir bestätigt, das die Steuernummern 16/673/xxxxx dort geführt werden.


----------



## Teleton (26 Januar 2012)

Ich finde das Ergebnis etwas dünn. Da erzählt ein faires Inkassobüro rechtlichen Unsinn zum Widerrufsrecht. Im Rahmen der Prüfung wird dann festgestellt, dass man zum Widerrufsrecht gar nix mehr sagen möchte, das sei doch Sache des Betreibers. Bedeutet dies das der Betreiber nun den selben Unsinn direkt erzählen wird? Warum soll das Inkassobüro gegenüber den Kunden zu den Rechtsfragen des Widerrufes nicht Stellung nehmen? Insbesondere wenn das Widerrufsrecht offensichtlich besteht. Werden jetzt alle Fälle in denen sich der Kunde auf ein Widerrufsrecht beruft an den Anbieter zurückgegeben? Und wie konnte es überhaupt zu der "Fehlinterpretation" des §312 d BGB kommen? Welche Konsequenz wird daraus gezogen das offensichtlich ohnehin alle bisherigen Kunden wegen der fehlerhaften Belehrung widerrufen können, wird dies zukünftig vom Inkassobüro berücksichtigt?


----------



## Faires Inkasso (26 Januar 2012)

Die wichtigste Information aus unserer Sicht ist vorhanden – Fehler erkannt und korrigiert. 

Die Frage des „Warum“ erläutern wir nur in Ausnahmefällen öffentlich. Das „Warum“ ist für den Verbraucher aus unserer Sicht nicht ausschlaggebend, wichtiger ist es, die Situation in Zukunft zu verbessern. Wenn wir jedes Mal öffentlich die Ursache eines Fehlers oder Irrtums diskutieren, wird die Bereitschaft der Unternehmen diese zuzugeben und mit uns offen über Verbesserungen zu sprechen stark zurückgehen.

Jetzt mal ehrlich, welches andere Inkassobüro hat bisher aufgrund eines anonymen Postings einen Fehler öffentlich zugegeben und korrigiert? Ich finde da verdient liberECO durchaus auch etwas Respekt.

Ein Punkt noch:
In vielen Foren wird geraten Widerrufsfragen direkt mit dem Anbieter und nicht mit dem Inkassobüro zu klären. Das gilt aus meiner Sicht auch in diesem Fall. Das Inkassobüro ist nicht Vertragspartner und kann daher eh nur Stille Post zwischen Verbraucher und Anbieter spielen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> Die Steuernummer 16/673 sollte man vielleicht mal googeln...


Hatte ich, sonst wäre ich nicht zu der Aussage gekommen. Eine erneute Googelei brauchte da auch wieder kein brauchbares Ergebnis.


Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> ....kennt man auch das zuständige Finanzamt. Ein Anruf dort und es wird Dir bestätigt ...


Auch das will ich gern tun! Es wäre jedoch hilfreich, wenn du es mir benennen könntest, da mir ja anscheinend in diesem Fall der Durchblick fehlt.

Ach ja:


Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> ....verdient liberECO durchaus auch etwas Respekt...


Warte nur bis Aka-Aka hier rein schaut, der verteilt sicher den gebührenden Respekt.


----------



## Teleton (26 Januar 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> In vielen Foren wird geraten Widerrufsfragen direkt mit dem Anbieter und nicht mit dem Inkassobüro zu klären. Das gilt aus meiner Sicht auch in diesem Fall. Das Inkassobüro ist nicht Vertragspartner und kann daher eh nur Stille Post zwischen Verbraucher und Anbieter spielen.


Das ist ja schon immer unser Ratschlag gewesen. Keine sinnlosen Diskussionen über Rechtsfragen mit Inkassoinstituten. Wegen der Möglichkeit der Einmeldung unbestrittener Forderungen nach §28 a BDSG  gegenüber "ernsthaften" Inkassoinstituten (insbesondere Schufamitgliedern) einmal beweisbar die Forderung bestreiten, dann Funkstille.


----------



## charLy® (7 April 2012)

Faires Inkasso schrieb:


> Die Steuernummer 16/673 sollte man vielleicht mal googeln, bevor man über Geldwäsche fabuliert. Dann kennt man auch das zuständige Finanzamt. Ein Anruf dort und es wird Dir bestätigt, das die Steuernummern 16/673/xxxxx dort geführt werden.



Bei globalem Denken könnte man hierin eine Aufforderung zum umgehen chinesischer Steuergesetze sehen um sich dort strafbar zu machen oder zumindest (irgendwann...) ein Inkassoschreiben (aus China) zu bekommen? Denn bei dem Hinweis auf diesen Punkt, kam ich trotz der deutschen Steuernummer gar nicht auf die Idee das nicht die Chinesen damit gemeint sind, das da zu Steuern betrogen werden könnte! SORRY..... wenn ich etwas dazu schreibe, denn ich bin ganz zufällig hier gelandet und fand den thread so interessant das ich gern auch ein Lob an die Plattform hinterlassen wollte und sehe im obigen Widerspruch "den Aufhänger".....  An die Macher dieser guten (da hilfreichen* ) Plattform noch eine Information, denn es dürfte interessant für euch sein, das ich durch eine Suchanfrage (um eine Freundin vor evtl. Schaden zu bewahren....glaubt es oder nicht..) zu poppen.de dies hier als OBERSTES Ergebnis in dem Suchergebnis hatte. Natürlich war es nicht Google sondern Startpage.com so das ich sofort auf die von mir gesuchten Haken (wobei sie nicht vorhat dort kostenpflichtig zu werden.. )der Page geleitet wurde. Aber Platz 1 bei einer Suchplattform , das ist doch etwas wo sich die Arbeit lohnt und zu deren "Verbreitung" man dann vielleicht anreizen sollte. Keine Sorge ich bin nur noch ganz privat im Inet, mich interessiert Ehrlichkeit und habe keinerlei Interessen am net. Da aber fast alle ör Magazine, Markt (WDR+NDR) z.B. fast wöchentlich euer Thema behandeln und selten so gut/klar wie ihr hier, so das man langsam dazu neigt Verbrauchern "Lehrgeld" Empfehlungen zu wünschen, die aber ja bis auf sehr wenige (betrogene Alte..) einen Web-Zugang haben müssten, frag man sich warum zumindest dann dort nicht diese Plattform empfohlen wird? Aber insbesondere beim ör Rundfunk müssen die Sendezeiten wohl gefüllt werden denn nach den vielen Berichten allein zu diesem "Inkasso-Thema", hätte ich nie geglaubt das es dazu so eine tolle Page gibt. Die stellen sich dann häufig noch einen Anwalt mit ins Studio der ja fast nie eine klare Aussage macht, ausser der, das man sich dann doch lieber an einen Anwalt wende solle. Da aber bei Menschen mit wenig Geld heute gerade das den Grad der Angst bestimmt, da sie sich zusätzlich, oder häufig bei sehr geringen (für die Allgemeinheit = bis 50.- €?) Beträgen das nicht leisten kann, nervt zumindest mich so eine Arroganz. Bestimmt schaue ich nun hier hin&wieder mal rein und wünsche EUCH WEITERHIN VIEL ERFOLG! Grüsse von der Nordsee cu/charLy®


----------



## JanuZ (13 August 2012)

Gast 2012 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> folgender Sachverhalt und Frage:
> Am 29.12.2011 habe ich eine kostenpflichtige Online-Mitgliedschaft bei Poppen.de abgeschlossen, am 04.01.2012 habe ich dieser per Mail widersprochen und der Abbuchung widersprochen. Prompt bekam ich heute Post vom Inkassounternehmen, dieser behauptet es läge kein Widerspruch vor (wie bei vielen anderen Betroffenen auch, wie ich mittlerweile im Inet recherchieren konnte). Ich habe an Poppen.de vorsichtshalber auch am 05.01.2012 noch einen Widerspruch gesendet und dazu auch so eine Art Bearbeitungsnummer bekommen. Auf meinen ersten Widerspruch wurde in der Antwortmail überhaupt nicht eingegangen, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen dass ich sofort den Bertrag bezahlen soll und erst dann meine Mitgliedschaft kündigen kann?!
> ...


 
Böse Gegenfrage, wie kommt man dazu eine Mitgliedschaft bei einer solch unseriösen Seite zu machen? Ich meine, das Impressum sagt schon alles. Dazu mal die Frage: warum für etwas zahlen, das absolut sinnlos ist?? Ich meine mal ganz ehrlich, die Erfolgsaussichten für einen einzelnen Mann, sind doch mit oder ohne Zahlung gleich gering , und bei genauerer Betrachtung kann das Niemand abstreiten!
Was das Inkassobüro angeht, gab es da eine Gerichtsnummer im Brief? Erst wenn eine solche nUmmer vorliegt, können sie überhaupt gesetzlich was machen. ich für meinen Teil bezweifle das sehr, zumal diese Firma einen Sitz im Ausland hat...erinnert ein wenig an diese dubiose Vita.Ltd, nur vielleicht etwas mehr in der *Grauzone*.
Ich persönlich würde es ja drauf ankommen lassen, und nicht zahlen, weil ich nicht glaube, das sie weitere Schritte einleiten werden.
Nochwas am Rande: Leute seid mal wieder etwas Realitätsnaher, das www bietet zwar eine schöne Möglichkeit, Menschen aus aller Welt kennen zu lernen, doch dummerweise haben die Menschen es leider geschafft, das genau das Gegenteil eingetreten ist, man ist nur nochwas zwischen I und 0. das Kennenlernen ist zum Konsum geworden! Einfach mal wieder auf die Straße gehen, und Leute *live* kennen lernen....ist gar nicht so schwer, achja für *Poppen*Freunde die Erfolgsaussichten auf ein sexualles Abenteuer sind im realen keinesfalles Geringer, eher im Gegenteil. Und es bleibt dabei nochwas Positives: Der Erste Eindruck den man von einer person hat, entspricht im Internet seltenst der Wirklichkeit,  im Realen aber schon!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Es wäre jedoch hilfreich, wenn du es mir benennen könntest, da mir ja anscheinend in diesem Fall der Durchblick fehlt.
> Ach ja:
> Warte nur bis Aka-Aka hier rein schaut, der verteilt sicher den gebührenden Respekt.


Hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet, der Herr T? Naja. Ich habe aber noch nicht ausreichend gezeigt, welchen Respekt Libereco verdient.


> .


So, nur damit keiner denkt, ich würde Libereco ignorieren.

by the way:
fair..-inkas...de/zertifikat/anbieter


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

Elixir mit Libereco auf einer Seite???
ob das recht hilfreich ist?
Ja,ja, bin ja schon still
JanuZ hat hier ja eh einen alten Thread hochgeholt... wofür?


----------



## Yuma (15 August 2012)

Das Inkassounternehmen, setzt auf eine Zahlung. Jedoch wird letztendlich nichts unternommen. Sie mahnen meistens auch nur per Mail! Es folgt kein Mahnbescheid oder sonstige rechtliche Schritte.

Ruhig aufatmen


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2014)

Heute hatte ich zufällig mit den neuen Bedingungen von www.poppen.de zu tun. Die Widerrufsbelehrung erscheint weiter fehlerhaft auch wenn sie an die neue Rechtslage ab Juni/14 angepasst wurde. Der angesprochene Widerrufsverzicht ist nicht zulässig bzw. in der konkreten Form verwirrend.



> "Nach dem Kauf hast Du als Verbraucher die Möglichkeit, den Vertrag innerhalb von 14 Tagen ab dem Tag des Vertragsschlusses zu widerrufen, solange Du keinen Widerrufsverzicht, welcher Voraussetzung für eine sofortige Nutzung des gekauften Produktes ist, ausgeübt hast. Namentlich erlischt Dein Widerrufsrecht, falls Du eine Dienstleistung gekauft hast, nachdem Du dazu Deine ausdrückliche Zustimmung gegeben hast und gleichzeitig bestätigt hast, dass Du Dein Widerrufsrecht mit vollständiger Erfüllung der jeweiligen Dienstleistung durch die Firma Ideawise Limited verlierst."



Und ein "Faircollect/ Faires Inkasso" ist auch am Start.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2014)

Irreführende Widerrufsbelehrungen, mit denen das Widerrufsrecht sabotiert werden soll, sind abmahnfähig bzw. begründend für eine Unterlassungsklage, z.B. der Verbraucherzentralen.


----------

